# Ultimatehostings / OpenVZ in Ukraine & Turkey / KVM in Dallas / $6.99/Month



## ultimatehostings (Mar 23, 2014)

We're glad to announce that we have added another offshore OpenVZ location, Ukraine as well as we now have IPV6 in Dallas.

 

*Limited time offers* :

 

1) The first 10 orders receive Double Disk Space, RAM or Bandwidth.

 

2) Use coupon code *2BJLHL3P9J* to receive 50% recurring discount on all other plans listed on our website.

 

*All plans include*

• INSTANT SETUP!

• 24/7 Support

• No long term contracts

• SolusVM VPS Management Portal

• Unlimited Reboots/Reinstalls

• Root Access

• Raid Based Storage

 

*LETKVM_Dallas / $4.99/Month*

30 GB Raid Based Storage

2 GB RAM / 2 GB Vswap

1000 GB Bandwidth on 1 Gbps port

2 CPU Cores

1 IPV4

4 IPV6

*Order Now*

 

*LETOVZ_Turkey / $6.99/Month*

100 GB Raid Based Storage

2 GB RAM / 2 GB Burst

1000 GB Bandwidth

1Gbps port

2 CPU Cores

1 IPV4

*Order Now*

 

*LETOVZ_Ukraine / $6.99/Month*

100 GB Raid Based Storage

2 GB RAM / 2 GB Burst

1000 GB Bandwidth

100 Mbps port

2 CPU Cores

1 IPV4

*Order Now*

 

With KVM you can load your own ISO, you can also host windows if you have a license. If you have custom ISO we will upload it for you. Please note we do not provide any support for windows.

 

Do not like what you see? Have a custom request? Contact us today and we'll offer you the best offer possible!

 

*Test IP's* :: *Dallas* : 162.251.119.195 | *Turkey* : 31.210.106.34 | *Ukraine* : 91.229.77.36

 

*Payment Methods* : PayPal

 

*Email* : [email protected] | *Helpdesk* : https://secure.ultimatehostings.com


----------



## MannDude (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice offer, interesting locations too. Can you let us know what datacenters you're using for each location?


----------



## ultimatehostings (Mar 23, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Nice offer, interesting locations too. Can you let us know what datacenters you're using for each location?


Thanks, the DC's are as follows;

Dallas : Query Foundry

Turkey : Radore

Ukraine : Deltahost


----------

